# The Amazing Adventures of Alex and Sary!



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Sary's really pretty! Good luck in pony club  Do you have any pictures of your kitty? I would love to see them if you do! I love kittys


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

16/5/07

I'm getting some pics of her (Mia) soon............

Yesterday i went to pony club, in the morning we did some mounted games- the balloon race( where you have to pop baloons using a stick with a pin on the nd you then pass the stick to the next person), We did a rope race which i'm not good at explaining, and we did 5 flag (as the name suggests there are 5 flags each rider has a flag which you have to put in the cone, then on the way back thers another cone which you have to get the flag out of and pass it to the next team member, oh there are 4 members to a team). So our team wasn't the best but it was fun. We then did troop or whistle drill, then a little flatwork & then lunch. After lunch we did rescue rlay which is a showjumping game that's heaps fun. & apple bobbing :lol: my helmet got soaked and Sary wanted to at the apples!   :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

20/5/07

So today i took Sary to be full body clipped- a friend floated him cause mum had to work and they wer also going to get their horse clipped. So Sary has to be mildly sedated because he had a really bad experience with clippers. All went well and he's now naked! hehe- he has a tonne of rugs and wears paddock boots now!
Anyways thats all for now........................

xxx


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

30/4/07

So yesterday i had a dressage comp, i just did prelim tests cause Sary hasn't been getting proper work. i rode him once in the past week and half for only twenty mins, it's mainly due to the amount of rain we've been having which is needed but annoying. So i got a 5th and a 6th but my percentages were 62.8% and 65% respectively. I'm really happy with my scores and i think my comments were pretty good, anyways gotta go feed Sary! Bye


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

14/05/07

I havn't written in ages i had a ponyclub closed comp recently and Sary was REALLY good. He went really fast and we ended up champion in sporting for my age group and he jumped really well and i got resrv champ C grade (75-90cm)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

21/5/07

I took Sary on a trail ride yestrday and while w were out there i did a bit of work on leg yielding. We did a couple of jumps and had a good gallop. I think we both neded it as we are a little stale from training. Hopefully he will be refreshed when i ride tomorrow


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

30/5/07

On Saturday when i rode Sary i noticed he was stiff and not as supple as he has been lately, so we called th chiropracter. And he came yesterday he was a little tight in his lumbar vertbrae but nothing major he just needed a little tweaking and a couple days rest and we will be back to work  Otherwise not much has happened.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Here are some pics from a few months ago of us competing....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

7/6/07

I rode Sary in the double on tuesday cause i havn't ridden him in it in ages, he was really good. Then i rode him yesterday arvo, i jumped alittle just working on keping him calm to the fences and my pozzy. I'm ment to have an interschool comp on Saturday but it's been raining non stop all day. It will probably be rescheduled.....


Alex


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

My comp has been postponed due to rain  It is re-scheduled for december!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

I havn't added one in ages,

well im going to an ODE on sunday, am excitd and nervous cause it's my first time jumping this grade at an ODE.

Sary is going good but school gets in the way a bit :evil:


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Good Luck! I'm sure you'll just fine. :wink:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks Kristy,

I'm hoping i just get a nice test accurate and soft! After that i'm not to fussed hopefully a good round showjumping and he loves xc so it should be fun


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

So i had my comp yestrday, it wasn't my best test i could have ridden better but i got a decent score, Went clear in showjumping, clear in xc but some time faults. Sary was really good in the jumping had a fun day and we ended up champion in our grade  

Here is a pic of us jumping










Bad cause i'm looking down(woops)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

So here are a couple more pics of my boy

headless pony!









Shaking it like a polaroid picture! :lol: 









He had the chiro to him yesterday and he was a little sore where the back of my saddle sits so i'm thinking of getting a new saddle i think hes changed shape.


----------

